# 2016 kawasaki teryx 4



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

For those of you in the 4 seat utv market I strongly suggest looking into this machine.i sold my polaris rzr 2 seater due to it breaking down quite often and needing to haul the family around for fun as well.

The teryx is loaded with options doors,led lights,roof,front bumper,power steering ,fox nitrogen shocks and a differential locker 3 year warranty all come stock on the l.e. 

The machine is powerful with the v twin 800 but what has amazed me is the fuel economy this machine gets and how smooth of a ride it is my 2 year old daughter fell a sleep in her car seat while we were out spotting elk this past weekend.

Another thing i love about the machine is it has a relatively short wheel base for a 4 seater you don't have to own a car hauler trailer to tow it around.

I do not work for kawasaki or any dealership I was on the fence for months on what utv to buy and the new honda pioneer was a close second. But 6 months into ownership I have absolutely no regrets this machine is amazing


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, that's the one I want.

-DallanC


----------

